

Taking bootstrapping a bit too far..? - darnoux13
http://product.twoodo.com/1065/taking-bootstrapping-bit-far/

======
desduvauchelle
I didn't get it at first but this is hilarious :D

------
boobsmcgee
Looks like luxury to me :) All you need to launch a startup is a computer, an
internet connection, coffee and a phone to order pizza

